
At U.K. Parliament, Long-Forgotten Secret Passageway Is Discovered in a Wall - lelf
https://www.npr.org/2020/02/28/810345171/long-forgotten-secret-passageway-discovered-in-a-wall-at-u-k-parliament
======
toxicFork
Related:

Secret doorway in UK Parliament leads to historical treasure trove (bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22421365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22421365)

------
onion2k
The door to the passageway was installed in 1950. It's not _that_ long-
forgotten, especially relative to the building it's in which is more than 1000
years old.

------
penneyd
In the video they showed on the BBC the 'secret' door had a keyhole in the
wooden panel, not exactly super secret.

------
amelius
This shouldn't have been overlooked by security officers.

~~~
chrisseaton
What do you want them to do? X-ray the building?

~~~
g4d
It's only 70 years old, it should be on plans of the building or someone
probably remembers it...

~~~
chrisseaton
> it should be on plans of the building

But it wasn't.

~~~
g4d
> The team was at the Historic England Archive poring over some 10,000
> uncatalogued documents relating to the palace when they found something
> interesting: plans for a doorway in the cloister behind Westminster Hall.

> Back at the palace, they found that tiny keyhole in the wood paneling — just
> where the plan suggested it would be.

The plans existed, were just uncatalogued.

